# Broken Glass Jello



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Have a lot of time on your hands?

Tired of wild game?

Lookin' for something the kids will eat?

Need an idea for a dish to pass at your wife's 2nd cousin's wedding?

You've come to the right place. Here you are, Broken Glass Jello.



Ingredients:


4 small boxes of Jello, different colors (yellow, red, purple & green)
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
2 envelopes unflavored gelatin
8 cups water, divided
 Instructions:

1. Dissolve each of your Jello flavors into 1 1/2 cups of boiling water.

2. Pour each color into separate pans and then chill overnight. Use 11" x 7" or 8" x 8" pans.

3. With a credit card, slice the solidified Jello into small squares. 

4. Spread the squares into a large container, mixing the colors around.


5. Place the Jello squares into a 13" x 9" no-stick cake pan or casserole dish. 


6. Mix both envelopes of the unflavored gelatin into 2 cups of warm water and stir.

7. Pour in condensed milk and whisk together.

8. Pour the mixture over the cubed Jello so they are all covered. Do not stir.


9. Refrigerate overnight.

10. Cut it up into squares and enjoy!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob, unlike your taste meats and sausages, this stuff is way beyond the realm of manly. Keep in mind this is a hunting/fishing/outdoorsie forum...any good moderator that's worth his oaks would yank this posting and lock it up tight before some sort of dangerous percedence is set.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I'm tired of cookin for the angry mob.*



BPturkeys said:


> Goob, unlike your taste meats and sausages, this stuff is way beyond the realm of manly. Keep in mind this is a hunting/fishing/outdoorsie forum...any good moderator that's worth his oaks would yank this posting and lock it up tight before some sort of dangerous percedence is set.


Yeah, yeah, yeah. I'll wait awhile before I put up my banana bread recipe then.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hey BP I like it! There is even green jello in there :amen:. Now if there were shredded carrots-- well then thats another story :nono:.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's a fine line you walk there boy. Manlyhood is too precious a thing to take lightly. Sure, banana bread seems innocent enough, but what comes next, French tarts with sprinkles on top?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Hey BP I like it! There is even green jello in there :amen:. Now if there were shredded carrots-- well then thats another story :nono:.


Well, liking it and making a public announcement of it are two different things. I am assuming you got young grandsons or sons that might be reading this...man, what are you thinkin?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What kind of credit card do you use for slicing? OOO°)OO


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> Well, liking it and making a public announcement of it are two different things. I am assuming you got young grandsons or sons that might be reading this...man, what are you thinkin?


 So I'm gussing you are NOT going to tell me your secret turkey spots?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I might, but ya got to promise to never bring up green jello with carrots again. One of my darkest memories as a young feller was attending a proper LDS wedding reception and digging into a serving of green jello with carrots topped with a generous layer of whipping cream...only to discover that the white stuff on top was in fact Mayonnaise.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

To be honest, this kind of rocks my worldview.

It looks great but I have to say that the only conclusion I can come up with is that Goob has spent a lot of time with the Relief Society sisters and has converted. We always joke that Evingston is part of Utah and maybe this proves it. 

If so, please, please, please promise us that you won't let them talk you into putting shredded carrots or cottage cheese into it. :O>>:

Otherwise, it looks great. Your Home Teaching families will love it.


Actually, I'm expecting Goob to come back on and say; "just kidding, look how I was able to add all this color to my latest batch of head cheese!"


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It appears my work is done here...heading out to the greenhouse and coddle my "Beefsteak" tomato plant seedling for a while.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*how do you spell "maxxed"?*



LostLouisianian said:


> What kind of credit card do you use for slicing? OOO°)OO


Anyone that's maxed out will do.

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Anyone that's maxed out will do.
> 
> .


Hey, I have a lot of credit cards but none are maxed, I can now tell my wife goob has authorized me to go out and do a lot of shopping.

Come to think of it my Cabela's card has a 40k limit, yehaw.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Am I the only one that was disappointed that the recipe called for 2 packets of unflavored gelatin? I thought for sure it was going say "start with 16 elk hooves (32 deer hooves, or 37 antelope works just as well) and cover in cold water. Simmer on low heat for 3 days, to reduce the stock to proper viscosity. Add 2 cups reduced elk gelatin stock to condensed milk..."

And what the hey's wrong with french tarts sprinkled in crystal sugar? Although I am partial to my white chocolate/lavender creme brulee, I make a mean tartelette de fruits...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

P.S. I bet you don't see no threads like this on MM.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Hey, I have a lot of credit cards but none are maxed, I can now tell my wife goob has authorized me to go out and do a lot of shopping.
> 
> Come to think of it my Cabela's card has a 40k limit, yehaw.


I don't need a Cabela's card. As-a-matter-of -fact when Cabela's runs out of something they call me and ask me to send them a couple.

So after the jello set up I couldn't figure out how to cut it without scratching the fancy-dancy "no-scratch" pan.

I emailed the MeatEater and and asked him but didn't get a reply. So I Googled the Hunter Gathererer Fisherer Gardener dude and he said "I don't cook. I'll have to ask one of my associates." Geezus, I knew he'd say that.

So I cut it with a credit card....which is a mess. So then I turned the pan of jello upside down on a cutting board and sprayed hot water on it until the jello dropped out. Another mess. Then I cut the jello with a roast knife about the length of yer arm. That didn't go too bad.

Making jello is complicated, let me tell ya.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> P.S. I bet you don't see no threads like this on MM.


Nope, but my wife's Pinterest page may have something similar.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Nope, but my wife's Pinterest page may have something similar.


Here you go.
https://www.pinterest.com/explore/jello


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

What, you all don't like carrots in your jello?!?!?! That's the only way to go.

Guess I won't bring my signature dish to the UWN potluck... 

(If such an event ever happens, anyway)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Damndest thing I've ever seen..

Yeah, I'm thinking a banana thrown in would be better than carrots.

*(())*



.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Who cares about red meat*



bowgy said:


> Here you go.
> https://www.pinterest.com/explore/jello


Whoa! Pistachio Lush!!

Man, thanks for the link.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*it's 6:00 pm*

Wow, this is my favorite thread outside of the one in 2007 where everyone was bitchin' about the cigarette butts on the ice at Strawberry Reservoir.

.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

You all are giving the man a bad time for this jello recipe being posted. What a bitter and uncaring group you are! I am sure this was posted in one of those moments when the wife and daughter had locked him in a room and taken all sharp objects away from him. Remember he has had some very traumatic events recently, and is not dealing with them well. It makes perfect sense that all he had to cut the jello was a credit card.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

trackerputnam said:


> You all are giving the man a bad time for this jello recipe being posted. What a bitter and uncaring group you are! I am sure this was posted in one of those moments when the wife and daughter had locked him in a room and taken all sharp objects away from him. Remember he has had some very traumatic events recently, and is not dealing with them well. It makes perfect sense that all he had to cut the jello was a credit card.


I had these same thoughts. I wasn't touching the jello recipe as much as it did catch me off guard compared to what we normally read from goob. I thought to myself "No, no let it be. He is going through a very ruff time and this is part of the healing process."

I was just glad that broken scope glass wasn't part of this recipe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

*I gave it a try...*

Goob, thanks for posting this! I put it altogether last night so that it'd be nice and pretty this morning when I got up.

Here is the card I used to cut the jello;



I was kind of in the sharing mood this morning, so I cut and prepared a slice just for BPturkeys -


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Wow, this is my favorite thread outside of the one in 2007 where everyone was bitchin' about the cigarette butts on the ice at Strawberry Reservoir.
> 
> .


Mine too! This thread had gotten both a favorite thread designation and a "damndest thing" notation within 3 pages. Is that some sort of record?

As for Goobs recovery, I think this thread shows he's coming along well and will be fine. He should reach 100% by ptarmigan season. Baked ptarmigan and broken glass jello (*no* carrots) actually sounds pretty good.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Goob, thanks for posting this! I put it altogether last night so that it'd be nice and pretty this morning when I got up.
> 
> Here is the card I used to cut the jello;
> 
> ...


 Where is the Raisins??????


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff, you are a stud!!

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Our mom used to put carrots AND pineapple in ours...........8)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> Where is the Raisins??????


I used up all the raisins making rice and raisin pudding. That reminds me, the bacon and egg quiche is probably about done cooking in the oven!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> I used up all the raisins making rice and raisin pudding. That reminds me, the bacon and egg quiche is probably about done cooking in the oven!


I swear Jeff if you overcook the quiche one more time, you are gonna get banned from Elevenses Club.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob...do you have a "nut cup" recipe?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Goob...do you have a "nut cup" recipe?


Wow, haven't heard about those for awhile. My grandmother made them with hickory nuts. One of my parents' best friends was Polish and she made them out of Black Walnuts, the native American walnut tree. She had some name for them no one could pronounce.

My mother and my wife made cookies with hickory nuts every year. They were kinda like the pecan sundaes they sell in the stores.

Every fall we'd pick up hickory nuts and walnuts off the ground. About half the hickory nuts would have worms but you could see the hole in the shell. Walnuts were spread out on the driveways and ran over for several weeks to remove the husks. Never seen worms in black walnut. Boy, I'd like ta have a nickel for every bucket of hickory nuts I cracked n shelled.

We seasoned our traps by boiling them in water with walnuts that were still in the husks. Those were the days.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Root Beer Float Jello*

Root beer with ice cream jello:




.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm headed up to Evingston. Anyone need me to pick them up some real Green Jello?------SS


----------

